# Largest vase and bowl blanks?



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

I know this is subjective because some guys can turn a blank the size of a washtub, but generally what are the largest size diameter vase and bowl blanks that "most" turners who do big stuff can or will turn. 20"? 



.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 3, 2012)

I generally don't do bowls much over 15"… There's just not much of a market for bowls larger than that. 16x6 blanks would be the largest I'd look for in bowls. Platters blanks I generally limit to 20" since I'm not setup to turn outboard yet. 20x2 is a good sized platter blank, but I generally look for stuff in the 16 to 18 inch range.

For hollow forms, I generally don't do stuff larger than 10 inches in diameter and 11 inches tall… Most of what I do is just a little over half that size. I'm often looking for something that will slip in a flat rate box since shipping is a little higher otherwise.

Some turners plan a project and then seek out the wood needed for the piece… I'm just the opposite. I look for interesting wood then design a piece around the size of the blank.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2012)

14"-20" for me, the wood tells me what it wants to be. Outboard turning of platers and shallow bowls can be a little larger. 14" for over the bed turning.


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 3, 2012)

I have turned a few bowls or platters near 16" but it was mainly just to do it (the platters are more practical imho). Most are in the 10" - 13" range. I don't turn vases (hollow forms) because I don't have the tooling. I have turned some enclosed forms (lidded bowls) usually in the 8-10" range with top opening about 2/3 diameter (height about 5" or so).

I did buy the outrigger with my Nova and in 2+ years it has only held my knockout bar.:dash2:


----------



## heinz57 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got a 16" throw on the Nova I use, and I could slide the motor to the end to do outboard turning, but I still haven't done that yet, no tool rest. 

I think 14" is a nice size for me, but I do bowls anywhere from 4-14" in diameter, depends on what it's for.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2012)

One other thing that I had a thought about but is not always possible is to have blanks with no pith. I try to mill blanks without pith, I have had many turnings fail due to the wood pulling itself apart when drying. Just a thought.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 5, 2012)

I very rarely turn anything that finishes out more than 14" dia or 15" tall. Often I do start with some pretty rough pieces so it is nice to have 20+ inches of swing. Platters might be an exception but there is not much market for 20" platters except for the WOW factor. (That is when someone says Wow just before walking away).


----------

